# Altai the siberian tiger - R.I.P.



## MaxPower (Aug 26, 2012)

I shot tens of thousands of photos of him. Now his dead.
R.I.P. Altai


http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-19380140


EOS600D EF100-400mm


----------



## Canihaspicture (Aug 26, 2012)

Nice shots...

but maybe your tens of thousands of photos enraged him and made him disgruntled enough to kill. You know you really need to have your setup done before the talent arrives. ;D


----------



## mdm041 (Aug 26, 2012)

So sad...


----------

